# ISPConfig und Webhosting "Frontend"



## camelcase (11. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

habe mir kürzlich ISPConfig 3 auf meinem Server installiert. Läuft alles soweit ganz gut (ein großes Lob an die Entwickler!).

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, ein "Frontend" zu bauen und dem ISPConfig vorzuschalten.
Mit "Frontend" meine ich die Website, die der Kunde oder der Besucher vor dem Login angezeigt bekommt (weiß nicht, wie ich es sonst nennen soll).

Dort soll man


eine Produktübersicht und Preisliste erhalten
sich als Kunde registrieren können mit den ganzen Vertragsformalitäten, Formulardownload usw.
Domain auf Verfügbarkeit checken können (im Zuge der Bestellung bzw. bei Verfügbarkeit zur Kundenregistrierung und Bestellung weiterleiten)
Bestellungen von Domains usw. tätigen können
letztendlich über ein Login zum ISPConfig gelangen
Lässt sich dies über Module realisieren oder wie habt Ihr das gelöst?


----------



## logifech (11. Dez. 2011)

Ohne dir jetzt groß helfen zu können sage ich einfach mal Ja.

Zu der Domain auf Verfügbarkeit prüfen dazu müsste man denk ich mal so nen Whois Script bauen, dass dann prüft ob die Domain Verfügbar ist.
Müsste man mal anch googeln


----------



## camelcase (11. Dez. 2011)

Mir geht es weniger darum, wie so ein Verfügbarkeitscheck zu programmieren ist. Das bekomm ich schon hin.

Ich möchte nur wissen, ob es bereits eine fertige Lösung gibt, oder ob ich da selber etwas basteln muss. Wenn ich um eine eigene Lösung nicht drum rum komme, wäre es interessant zu wissen, wie es Andere bereits realisiert haben, bzw. ob sich das als Modul bauen lässt.


----------



## Burge (11. Dez. 2011)

Die Module wären ja erst nach dem login in isp verfügbar. Fertige lösung für dein Fall gibt es noch nicht. Viel bauen sich was und bemühen dann die Remote api zum anlegen der Produkte.


----------



## camelcase (12. Dez. 2011)

Danke, Burges!

Nach API hab ich gesucht! Hab das irgendwie mit den Modulen verwechselt.
Till hat mir die selbe Antwort im englischsprachigen Forum gegeben.

Danke!


----------

